# Buying a car in HongKong



## shawnyinhkg (Nov 4, 2011)

I will be moving to HKG and was curioous how much purchasing a car might cost. I hae been told that there are companies that sell used cars primiarliy to expats that are quite reasonably priced. Also what type of insurance and license is required to opearte a car in HKG?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

From what I have seen the prices of cars in Hong Kong are low but the parking can be very expensive and the gas aint cheap. Car insurance is very inexpensive in Hong Kong. JW

P.S. they drive on the left side of the road here.


----------



## flaender (Nov 17, 2010)

I concur.
Minimum is third party (liability) insurance and the registration has to be renewed every year. For cars older than 6 (?) years a checkup is required.


----------

